# Introducing Rummynoses into my tank



## mlgt (27 Feb 2011)

Newly scaped tank which has been cycling for over a month. Following topic - viewtopic.php?f=9&t=14526

Finally get to introduce some fish.

Tank is a 350 Rena Aqualife. Here I introduce 36 Rummynoses.

Enjoy


I plan to add more, prob ably will have in total 50 fish.


----------



## Pixels (1 Mar 2011)

Do they always shoal that well? I wish my small tetras and rasbora went to the same shoaling school as your Rummynose's! 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## mlgt (2 Mar 2011)

Yes I have done alot of research and opted for the true rummynose and ensured I got a good stock. 
The best ones were picked and quarentined by Living Waters before I was able to purchase them. 

They are slowly weaned, treated and monitored before being safe for sale. They seemed quite docile in the quarentine tank. Not much leg room I guess 

But when I let them out, they started shoaling right away. Within the next day or two the colours truely came through and now they are eating and swimming around happily in their new tank.


----------



## Pixels (2 Mar 2011)

Sounds like they like their new bigger home! 

Might have to check out this Living Waters one day...


----------



## vauxhallmark (2 Mar 2011)

Pixels said:
			
		

> Do they always shoal that well? I wish my small tetras and rasbora went to the same shoaling school as your Rummynose's!
> 
> Cheers
> Paul



It's a big group of fish in a big tank. Do you have your fish in groups of 36 or more of each species?

Mark


----------



## mlgt (3 Mar 2011)

I have around 25 cardinals in my 180 and they dont shoal at all. At first when I bought them, they were quite tight, but together. Now after 2 years they are big enough to know they dont have any predators that hustle for food so they are basically all spread out in my tank.
The discus when feeding are the top dogs so the cardinals pick off the food that falls towards mid to lower levels. 

But if you research best shoaling fish you will 9 out of 10 times come out with the answer rummynose.

I decided to choose the rummys because of their unique colours and shoalling pattern in the new tank. I felt this would compliment the scape more rather than my cardinals which I will be rehoming.


----------



## frothhelmet (5 Mar 2011)

Epic Rik! BTW, Though you might like to think one day they will take after you and start driving suped-up corollas and open a take-away shark-fin soup kitchen, those are not 'Asian' rummynoses. Don't feel bad, south american ones do have other benefits though, namely drug connections and immunity to overdosing...have fun!


----------



## mlgt (5 Mar 2011)

LOL Cheers Gerard. I know these are not the asian type. But the trueist ones I can find and the quality its great from LW as you would expect.

Its good to know they are immune. I guess the 5kg FE would come in useful after all


----------



## mlgt (5 Mar 2011)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> Epic Rik! BTW, Though you might like to think one day they will take after you and start driving suped-up corollas and open a take-away shark-fin soup kitchen, those are not 'Asian' rummynoses. Don't feel bad, south american ones do have other benefits though, namely drug connections and immunity to overdosing...have fun!



And I do not drive a Corolla. But the idea of a take away shark fin soup kitchen in the cold uk climate sounds like an idea.... :silent:


----------



## samkiller42 (8 Mar 2011)

Loving the look of all those Rummynoses, i can only say 'Do Want'

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## mlgt (8 Mar 2011)

In the short time the rummys are now really settled that they shoal in literally 3 groups. Partially having no predators and not in threat at all they are spaced everywhere. Its quite a sight as 36 fish actually look like alot more! It shows how amazingly tight they shoal in a group as I felt 36 wasnt enough when they start shoaling together.

In a few weeks time I will introduce some more rummys and then my discus into the tank. This should remedy the shoaling once again having 2 big fish in the tank.

A banjo catfish will also be introduced as I have rehomed alot of my friends fish so therefore can be somewhat selective on what I put in the tank.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Mar 2011)

Hi Rick,

Get some pictures up..  Please..


----------



## mlgt (8 Mar 2011)

Yes sorry I havent been able to go over to the new flat in the evening where I will get better photos without the lighting around the flat.

Will do so next weekend I promise.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Mar 2011)

I would say get the journal started here too


----------



## frothhelmet (22 Mar 2011)

Ok. For the record. I just want everyone to know that mlgt is lying. I was over at his house at the weekend and his rummys were shoaling tight and beautifully, sans discus or any other 'big' fish. If he really wants a group of tighter packed fish in his tank, might I suggest adding a few sardine tins.


----------



## mlgt (4 Nov 2011)

I have now added another 30 rummys into my tank.

Heres a quick video of them eating with my discus.


----------



## sanj (5 Nov 2011)

Gorgeous Discus, what strain are they; Turquoise?


----------



## mlgt (5 Nov 2011)

The bigger ones are tiger turqs, the smaller ones are blue turqs.

In total I had 5 of the larger ones and over time they beat each other up and now left with 2. I decided I needed more so bought 3 more baby discus which I kept till they were happy and then added them to the tank. 

5 seems more of a secure group and they are happy. Even though there is already a pecking order.


----------

